# Our new pup Red!



## Hoody (Sep 5, 2011)

We are very excited to welcome our new family member Red. Red is an 8wk old male V pup. We live in Perth, Australia. I have joined the forum so we can share our journey and gain some advice along the way. Here in Perth very few people know the breed. My husband and I had him flown over from interstate and have had him for 3 days. We are using a crate (mind you I am no expert on this) Night 1 we put him in the bathroom and he howled all night. For the last 2 he has slept in the crate in the doorway of our bedroom. He has been much better however is waking at 5am full of beans! We are working on basic training and so far so good. The breeder we received him from had already started so we have sit, stay and drop mastered already. Toilet training is so, so. We've had no poo accidents in the house but lots of wees. I take him out after every nap and meal and praise him lots. Any other tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.
TIA Hoody.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Any other tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


Take lots of pictures. They grow up fast. Puppyhood will pass very quickly.


What are you going to give Red to do in life when he grows?

Dog's love a purpose.

Two great dog books I recommend are: "A Dog's Purpose" and " Merle's Door". There are other good how to raise a puppy books, but these two are my favorite on the relationship between dog and owner.

Lots of stuff about Vizslas on my blog. Over 450 posts over the last 30 months.

Enjoy. Happy trails.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to Hoody and Red! I am familiar with that "5am full of beans" scenario! You will find lots of helpful information right here in the Puppies area of the Forum. It's been a while since I have raised a puppy. The main thing I can offer is that you will need plenty of patience.  Be prepared for nipping and chewing! These are normal. 

Try to keep in mind, always, that Red is a baby, and will continue to be a baby until he reaches 18 months to 2 years of age. Even when he looks full grown, he will not be quite mature until he is two. Patience and consistency will get you through his puppyhood. Can you post any photos of Red?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Aww...I am just thinking of those first few days with our little Ozkar and imagining all the fun you are having right now. If little Red is hanging out to 5am at his age, I think you have a good one. 

Here is a suggestion for the peeing inside. Mop it up with a paper towel, take puppy and the towel out to the area where you want him to go. Pop the paper towel down, pop the puppy down and let him sniff it, praise/treat/reward madly.

I have used this method to house train adult dogs and puppies, but it didn't work on my grandchildren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats on the Puppy!

Can't say I miss the crate training/potty training much - hehe. But boy I do miss her size and puppy demeanor at that age. As one post said, take as many pictures as you can - a couple per day is good I think. 

Tip 1. Be very very very very very very consistent. If you want a result you do have to expect it from them, but can't expect it if you dont always follow through. It's the basic law of nature and can break a person down. 

Tip 2 - I didnt really know this until this V, I guess I had never really thought about it. But, they are learning "how to learn" at 8wks. That is, for the first few months you are teaching her brain how to accept and process information. I always thought she was just learning stuff right out of the gate, but her brain isnt even fully developed (learning wise). So, take time to show her how she is going to be learning over the next 3 months - rewards, praise, punishment, etc. Whichever book or method you choose, it was much easier knowing that her little puppy brain wouldnt really start processing things until about 5mo. You can actually "see" it happening at the different stages. It's wild. 

Tip 3 - enjoy your toilet paper while it lasts. 
Tip 4 - Don't give in to the crate howling - even 10mo from now. Dont give innnnnn. 
Tip 5 - Don't try and physically tire them out - it just won't happen, they will try to go with you the entire day if you let them. Instead hold your self to 10-15 sessions of training every day. This will mentally exhaust which is just as important. Gradually raise time to 1/2hr each day (6-7 mo.+). Exercise/train - this keeps a V tired/content. 

Socializwe well beyond when you think is right - try daily if you can / dog park, day care, etc. I meet so many v's that are outgoing to people but really shy and skittish around other dogs. I think its the sheltering folks do at puppy hood. Take her to a contruction site, site outside in a thunder storm, walk her in a thunder storm, everything you think is loud and could scare her take her right up to her and show her theres nothing to be scared of. 

ramble ramble ramble ...sorry but good luck and show us all pics


----------

